
Reddit user reverse engineers TikTok and the security implications are terrible - kf
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/fxgi06/not_new_news_but_tbh_if_you_have_tiktiok_just_get/
======
kf
I saw this linked to from [https://www.boredpanda.com/tik-tok-reverse-
engineered-data-i...](https://www.boredpanda.com/tik-tok-reverse-engineered-
data-information-
collecting/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic)

It’s going around because of a new story about TikTok intercepting iOS
clipboards.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23634138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23634138)

